# Going  Senile



## Heat (Mar 23, 2005)

70 year old George went to the doctor. When all his test results came in, the doctor told him, "George, you're doing great physically, but how are you doing mentally and spiritually? How's your relationship with God? George said, "Me and God are tight. He knows I'm going a little blind so he's worked it out that when I have to go to the bathroom at night, *poof* the light goes on and when I'm done, *poof* the light goes off. " The doctor thought this was amazing so she calls George's wife. "Gertrude, your husband's doing fine physically, but is it true that when he goes to the bathroom, *poof* the light goes on and when he's done, *poof* the light goes off?" "Gosh Darn it," Gertrude replied, "he's peeing in the fridge again!"


----------



## crewsk (Mar 23, 2005)

I love it!! Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2005)

Lol!  Lol! Lol!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 23, 2005)

*Broken Shoulder*

Brother broke his shoulder.  Where they put him for rehab is place where George probably would be.  All these elderly people talking and I can't understand what they want.  So very sad.  One day walked in and two women both in wheelchairs were actually fighting with each other.  When I asked the nurse what was going on she told me happens all the time.  The one woman wants to sit by the other one and she doesn't want her near her.  Only wonder if I will be able to keep my mind with all the stuff that happens.  This truly is depressing for my brother as he is still alert and knows what is going on.  I pinched him on his toe and told him not to lose what he has.  Got to keep him alert someway.  I just wish there was answer for all the problems people have to experience.  This joke is something I know my brother will enjoy.  Thanks for taking the time to share with us.  Good one.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL!!! Good one Heat! (I wonder if that Refridgerater light Really goes out, ( when we close the door? (hahaha ( Only 7 more Five Star Votes, and we Move up to #6 !!!! Yay!!!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## Heat (Mar 24, 2005)

*To In The Kitchen*

Your very welcome IN THE KITCHEN, im sorry to hear about your brother i will say a prayer for him. And, i hope he has a good laugh from my joke. Laughing is a very strong healer. And i wish you and him the very best.


----------

